# mechanic jobs in canada



## taka (Apr 11, 2010)

My husband is a diesel mechanic and i'm a hotelier and i wanted to find out which province we can mmigrate to in canada with good salaries for diesel mechanics. Currently we are staying in botswana africa.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Best guess*



taka said:


> My husband is a diesel mechanic and i'm a hotelier and i wanted to find out which province we can mmigrate to in canada with good salaries for diesel mechanics. Currently we are staying in botswana africa.


Probably try province by province internet searches for your careers as a first try.

Good luck
MandyB


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi, did your husband find any work as a diesel mechanic?


----------

